

Beyond Blue 5: Jobs, Jobs, Jobs - skmurphy
http://blogs.the-american-interest.com/wrm/2012/02/20/beyond-blue-5-jobs-jobs-jobs/

======
skmurphy
Entire essay contains many insights but this paragraph caught my eye:

"A system that allowed small business to simply hire people with a handshake
and pay them with a check, notifying the government once a year of amounts
paid and to whom (and with the ability to deduct all reported wages from gross
receipts for tax purposes) would likely increase the rate of business
formation and hiring and if anything would result in a net increase of revenue
for the government as more jobs were created and as fewer start ups and small
enterprises would chose to operate under the table."

This is how it already works when one corporation does business with another
one. Whether it is two one person corporations or larger firms on one or both
sides of the equation.

